# Frozen milk that separates



## Dorit

Talked to a friend about cheesemaking and discovered that her frozen milk does not separate. She said she never heard of that happening. My frozen milk has always separated. I tried slow defrost and fast defrost and always separates and has tiny globules. This is what I do: I milk, strain (THe milk has been out for less than 25 minutes total) and put in fridge. IF a jug is not full I wait till next day to fill the plastic jug, then goes in a freezer that is NOT frost free.
My cheese made with this frozen milk is grainy. Any ideas? thanks. Dorit


----------



## Qadosh Adamah Lamanchas

Don't put it in the fridge first. Freeze ASAP. If you don't have enough to put into a gallon jug, then get jugs of all different sizes so you have options.


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld

Hmmm I do the same thing though after straining it goes straight to the freezer unless the jug isn't quite full then top it off at the next milking and in the freezer it goes.


----------



## Dorit

Lynn, when you defrost does your milk separate?


----------



## Sans Gene Goats

When I freeze milk it goes straight into the freezer. Sometimes it separates when thawed, and sometimes not. Confuses the heck out of me. I have the best luck thawing in the microwave, using defrost or just a minute at a time. It seems like milk that was frozen for more than 2-3 months was more likely to separate.


----------



## Wild4goats

I realize that this thread is several years ago :-/. But I am hoping you all are even more experienced and have the answers I need. I have only one goat in milk at this time and I am new with dairy goats (previously raised Kikos) i have been saving up her milk in separate jars. I filter them into clean jars and pop into freezer. Now I have enough to start making yogurt and wondering the following..1) best way to thaw it. If I boil the milk for thicker yogurt do I lose some if it's nutritional value? Does freezing first effect the yogurt? And if I don't want to boil the milk I have read the term "hanging" the yogurt? What is this and how do I do it?


----------



## hsmomof4

I would not boil the milk, at least not intentionally.  But for thicker yogurt, it is very easy to make the yogurt, then put it in cheesecloth in a colander and let the whey drain overnight (in the fridge). That is basically what is done with Greek yogurt.

Thaw it in the fridge and use as soon as it's defrosted.


----------

